# 3 hour snapper trip turned into saving 3 fishermen



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Well the wave forecast was way off
3 footers my as s.
We were slow boating out and a Mako with a very nice Wahoo rap haul but by us were only going 5kn. 
20 minutes later we hear a distress call to the Coast Guard from that Mako. Boat going down. 
We reeled up and got ready to haul *** to help. 
Made it to them quickly. 
Not good. 
Helped them unload fast and the boat was going down fast. They jumped in the water and we pulled them in our boat. Our boat having 7 people plus these 3 guys we were ready to go in. Just then a Robalo named Sir reel showed up in time to load the fishermen on their boat. They headed to SSM .
We cleaded up the area and headed back to SSM. 
Everyone's safe and on land.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Good that y'all made it to them. Great job ! Any idea on why the boat went under?

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great job !!

sucks for the loss but could have been much worst


----------



## markwc (Aug 7, 2014)

yea weather man way off on seas today. I would say 3-4 with a bunch of 5's. we made it out about 35 miles caught our limit and worked our way back in. there where a bunch of boats out there i would not have been caught dead in. Glad you guys were in the right place.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad everyone is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

Great response guys... glad everyone is ok!


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow wonder if didn't put plugs in and bilge pumps not working. Glad yall were there to save the day. That would be scary going down and no one around

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

It was crazy.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

We heard this call going out. I was already about 25 miles out of Freeport. We slow boated at 8-10kts. Not great, but doable. It laid down later in the day as the forecast and yesterday's report predicted. 

Glad you were close to help them. The whole time I kept thinking about that thread here not to long ago about the divers boat going down. 

Did they give any indication of the culprit??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice job! Glad y'all were there and listening.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Great job guys. Your quick response was spot on.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is why I leave my VHF on 16, and I only fish the bays! Saves lives.

Great job man, green to you. I'd still like to know how the Mako went down!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Way to go!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Any idea what happened?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job!!!! and thanks God everyone was saved! This is the second Mako that sunk! What caused?


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Way to go guys...
How do you pass around the green on Tapatalk..?

Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Robert.Parson said:


> Way to go guys...
> How do you pass around the green on Tapatalk..?
> 
> Sent from my waterproof Kyocera E6810 using Tapatalk


No green on tapatalk I owe lots of cabbage

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you pop photos of people treding water before you offered assistance for interweb cred? Please tell me it ain't so...


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

cadjockey said:


> Did you pop photos of people treding water before you offered assistance for interweb cred? Please tell me it ain't so...


Do you enjoy being a dick online or are you one 24/7?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

cadjockey said:


> Did you pop photos of people treding water before you offered assistance for interweb cred? Please tell me it ain't so...


 They all lived so I'm gonna guess priorities were in order. For all you know, that could be one of the rescuing boat's people in the water retrieving items for them. Maybe one of the sinking boat's folks salvaging what they could??

One guy in the water with a life vest and you ask that question??

Don't waste any effort being happy for a positive outcome.

Are you bitter or inebriated? sad3sm


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd be bitter too if I was a CAD jockey.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go bro, glad y'all were there and everybody's able to fish another day


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice job on the rescue, for the record if my boat is ever sinking and you're saving me and mine feel free to snap as many pics as you'd like.


----------



## chipshot (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job guys. You have some good fishing karma coming your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great job captain!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW. Good on ya for pulling them out of the water! 

Any discussion on possible causes?


----------



## Load&Go (Jul 16, 2004)

Good job guys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Y'all nice people, 
Good to ear good new on here


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I was thinking I should probably carry pen and paper in a dry bag or box/ or ditch bag in case got to write down Gps coordinates over radio to look for others in emergencies. My note will let me write too or could use cell under a text to type numbers in quick

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good on y'all Captain. Good karma coming your way. Would be nice to have the knowledge of what happened to cause the loss of the boat. I will suggest that high water alarms are cheap and easy to install.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job cap ... green to ya ...

.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

GREAT job Capt....outstanding..

...on a side note is that one gone for good or is there a possible salvage to retrieve it in the works ?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*great job Capt and*

it looks like the Mako rolled back over while ya'll were there. Green to you for the speedy assist.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

dpeterson said:


> it looks like the Mako rolled back over while ya'll were there. Green to you for the speedy assist.


My guess is that these are early pictures before the boat rolled over. The pics are not in sequence.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hats off Capt.

My condolences for the other captains loss, at least it was only the life of the boat.

I am definitely adding high water alarms to my setup now, this unfortunate situation might have been prevented with early warning.

note to self - need to wire HW alarm up to my wetsounds system so it doesn't get drowned out by stereo and beer on the ride out...


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Great job guys! Thank you for a good outcome.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Great job Captain.. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Great that everyone is ok. Anyone knows what was the cause of the accident?


----------



## Capt.MattSmith (Apr 10, 2014)

Saw that boat 1.5 miles south of the Galveston jetty yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

One of my good friends was on the boat you rescued. His name is Gusti. When I got the call that their boat was going down I couldn't believe it. Being out of Freeport it would've taken us forever to get down there in our boat out of Galveston. Thank you SO much for being a good captain and handling the situation like you did.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

From what I've read, one of the livewell water lines came off dumping 750 gph of water into the hull. It was said that the water basically overwhelmed the bilge and one thing led to another. Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone seen this boat recently? Last position was updated yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Chuck06R1 said:


> From what I've read, one of the livewell water lines came off dumping 750 gph of water into the hull.


If this is true, that's the second boat that sank recently with the same issue. Do the boats not have seacocks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Get'er Wet said:


> If this is true, that's the second boat that sank recently with the same issue. Do the boats not have seacocks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seacocks only help if you know you need to close them.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Cabollero said:


> Seacocks only help if you know you need to close them.


the nipple between the seacock and the valve itself can sometimes fail too. HW alarms will alert you to a problem but quick thinking and action is the only salvation. KNOW Your boat!


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

Great Job Capt.. another reason why EVERYONE who ventures out needs a HW alarm- cheap insurance. Another thing - cycle your seacocks all the time so they don't freeze/sieze up on you. Another perfect example of how stuff can go bad real quick out there.. glad everyone is safe..


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice job!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

And also just take a look at your bilge pump discharge(s) from time to time... It's cheap peace of mind.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Chuck06R1 said:


> From what I've read, one of the livewell water lines came off dumping 750 gph of water into the hull. It was said that the water basically overwhelmed the bilge and one thing led to another. Glad everyone was ok.


Same thing happened to me on Lake Houston. My bilge couldn't keep up, luckily was able to slow the water down with some locking pliers. Then my motor died and I couldn't restart it. I was the only boat out that day and luckily I had the HPD lake patrol unit number saved in my phone. They were able to get me towed back in before it went under.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just my 0.02, cork stoppers are cheap. If a thruhull or hose fails and is hard to get to, put a stopper in from the outside, it's better to get wet and have a boat to get back into than to be wet and no boat. Good job guys glad that you were there to help out.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sabine Flounder Pounder2 said:


> Just my 0.02, cork stoppers are cheap. If a thruhull or hose fails and is hard to get to, put a stopper in from the outside, it's better to get wet and have a boat to get back into than to be wet and no boat. Good job guys glad that you were there to help out.


Yep. I used to carry the wooden tapered plugs on my last boat but on my World Cat, the only two thru-hulls below water are for the washdown and live well. They are located inside the tunnel at the aft and have brass screens over them. It would be impossible to insert and seat a plug so we are carrying duct tape for now but plan to purchase some of that flex tape. Hope I never need it.


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

Sabine Flounder Pounder2 said:


> Just my 0.02, cork stoppers are cheap. If a thruhull or hose fails and is hard to get to, put a stopper in from the outside, it's better to get wet and have a boat to get back into than to be wet and no boat. Good job guys glad that you were there to help out.


More than likely his livewell has a high speed pickup - so a cork would not work. a rag may help.


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Glad to know everyone is okay. This has inspired me to install a high water alarm TODAY!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

I have indicator lights wired into the float switches on the mid-ship and aft pumps. Then an alarm on the high water back up pump which is mounted on the engine room floor. I'm sure most of y'all know this but you can also plumb a valve and pickup off your raw water sea strainers (higher end boats are factory rigged this way.) Your engine mounted raw water pumps will move a ton of water.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Saw her getting yanked at GYB today.
Did it end up on fire? The engines looked.like they had cowlings melted to them...

Glad everyone is safe.
















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

No engine fire.
But the t-top, helm, and seat must be on the bottom somewhere.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Those Engines were on fire at some point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Not when we left her. We were there when she went down.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Stbd bow also had a pretty significant impact and damage from something. Hopefully someone didn't run it over.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

That's got to be a different boat.


----------



## LEDERMARINE (Apr 27, 2012)

It ended up on the beach, the sand and surf tore it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

jamesw said:


> That's got to be a different boat.


Not a lot of Makos in our area with a Wahoo wrap.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw at at the yachtbasin yesterday. Didn't look like any motor fire. Just a lot of rust from being upside down I imagine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

